# keeping giant slabs flat



## jimmyjames (Oct 31, 2013)

I see all of these gigantic slabs for sale some 6' wide or more, how do they possibly keep them flat? I'm guessing they heavily weight them when in the kiln but just like any other piece of lumber its going to cup, especially these giant slabs since most of them are closer to a flat saw than quartered.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2013)

I think it totally depends on wood type. This is all my experience-nothing else- receiving dried wood. walnut- stays quite flat- hard maple flat -silver maple very flat- elm bows at the pith -persimmon wow- really bends at center the oaks i have stay pretty flat. Most of this wood was not sealed and stayed stable. Up to 25" wide. i have 20+ inches wide oak- walnut and air dry 5/4 very flat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree with mike to a certain extent. Growth ring uniformity plays a roll as well as internal tensions from growing on a slope. Drying has it's role in the whole picture too. 

Walnut and ash are my best dryers for movement they always seem to stay flat. Some of the other species he listed like oak and hard maple give me fits if I do not stack it really well with lots of weight.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2013)

I have silver- hard and big leaf maple. All quite flat and stable. 24" x 3" silver slab that is flat as can be. All air dried- slow. My white oak- 22" 5/4 very flat- walnut yard trees.........


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 31, 2013)

Had a chunks of Rock Maple{Acer saccharum} measuring 33" x 8' little over 2-1/2" thickness....quarter sawn(yes the timber was big). The piece was straight in growth, but after I got it cut, stickered(with 400 lbs of concrete), and drying(inside) she decided to curl up like a burnt hair!

Seems too many things come into play when drying big chunks!




Scott (was gonna be a counter top....not now) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cross Sawmill (Nov 1, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> I think it totally depends on wood type. This is all my experience-nothing else- receiving dried wood. walnut- stays quite flat- hard maple flat -silver maple very flat- elm bows at the pith -persimmon wow- really bends at center the oaks i have stay pretty flat. Most of this wood was not sealed and stayed stable. Up to 25" wide. i have 20+ inches wide oak- walnut and air dry 5/4 very flat.


 Mike, I agree that a heck of a lot of it has to do with the Wood You start with, both species and individual Log.


----------

